

A Solar City Story - raheemm
http://www.teslamotors.com/forum/forums/solar-city-story

======
raheemm
Very smart biz dev strategy to contact Tesla motor customers.

~~~
Difwif
Probably Elon Musk's idea considering he contributed to the founding of both
companies.

